

Let Me Google That For You - pstinnett
http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/

======
brk
At first, my reaction was "WTF?" Then after I tried it, it was awesome.

------
helveticaman
Great for when someone asks a question that could have been answered with a
google search.

~~~
pstinnett
Totally. Just need someone to make a bookmarklet so that we can automatically
generate this from any selected text:)

